# Solucion de un viejo problema de organizacion



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2009)

esto es un tema de "politica" por llamarlo de algun modo, pero en verdad es de organizacion, sin politicos , ya qu een verdad son mas un problema que otra cosa.
el tema es :
por que viene la cosa funcionando mal ?
y quisiera que veamos el analisis, dejando de lado la politica.
un analisis logico, razonando , sin nada d epolitica.
tengo un problema....lo analizo .........y veo si se soluciona.  



mira, como te dije soy un pensador (demasiado a veces) .

te tiro mi idea, es sencilla:
el plan de salud lo debe elegir : la facultad de medicina, o sea todos los que estudian medicina deben tambien abocarse a mejorar ese tema, ellos saben y son tus hijos, mis hermanos , tus padres.

referente a educacion: si, todos , 

referente a problemas de ingenieria: las universidades y tecnicaturas.

en fin, si esta lleno de gente, a cada cosa quienes saben.

una vez un programa de TV , mando a el salon de diputados a un grupo de niños de escuela, era una practica, debian hacerse como que eran diputados y tenian que estudiar las leyes y modificaciones que se trataban y ellos debian debatir para ver si las hacian leyes o no.
en el mismo edificio.
y un dia se dio que justo andaban por ahi los mismos diputados , y con camar aen mano fueron a preguntarles, un poco como ejercicio............UNA VERGUENZA............sabian mas los chicos del tema que los propios diputados !

en fin, sos grande ?
ya estas podrido, sos corrupto , interesado.

las elecciones no sirven, te las dan vuelta, te las dibujan, te dicen que tenes que votar si entramos en guerra con nuestro vecino pais o les cedemos tierras.
si queres comer pero en letra chica te dejan sin agua.
si queres mas sueldo pero luego te aumentan los impuestos.

en fin, es una estructura tonta:
unos pocos tienen el poder y manejan a lso demas.

MIRA , vamos a hacer en este foro un ejercicio , como me gustaria a mi :
2 pizarrones 

pizarron 1 
 ¿¿que esta mal ??

les pido que lo completen, peguen desde este titulo en mas y completenlo 

1--- mucho poder en pocos
2--- perpetuarse en el poder
3--- familia en el poder en vez de los mas capacess
4---gente qu eno sabe
5--- que quienes manejan la politica hagan mucha $$$$$


siganlo , asi no soy solo yo , van a ver como se llega facil a algo y con analisis logico, no es politica, es un analisis de un problema con logica, buscar slolucion .


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 20, 2009)

No entendi bien lo que quieres hacer pero creo que algunas de tus respuestas estan duplicadas

Perpetuarse en el poder depende de mucho poder en pocos, ya que se van a estar distribuyendo entre ellos el rol de dirigente para poder mantener la ilusion de control

Igual una familia en el poder y gente que no sabe.... si una familia esta en el poder van a buscar poner gente de su confianza en puestos elevados para poder controlarlos facilmente, y eso conlleva a que los puestos claves se llenen de gente que no sabe

En cuanto al dinero es una falacia... la gente que no sabe cree que el dinero es la base del poder... sin embargo la verdadera base es el manejo de información, el que sabe puede crear dinero... el que no sabe no puede crearlo... solo puede ganarlo dependiendo de otro...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2009)

vale chico, pone las cosas que te parecen y pasamos al pizarron 2 que es simplemente lo contrario.

asi de simple

pizzarron 1: (mal hecho) 
1--- mucho poder en pocos 
2--- perpetuarse en el poder 
3--- familia en el poder en vez de los mas capacess 
4---gente qu eno sabe 
5--- que quienes manejan la politica hagan mucha $$$$$ 



pizarron 2: (lo opuesto al 1) 
1--- poder distribuido en muchos
2 .---imposibilidad de perpetuarse
3---los mas capaces seran los que se ocupen 
4 .--- si , ews la anterior
5--- que quienes se ocupan de el pais no ganen $$ 

asi de sencillo.

por favor si te parece resumir las cosas del pizarron 1 hacelo y luego el otro pizarron va lo opuesto, tan sencillo como lo podria deducir un niño.

dale y vemos si es posible


----------



## karl (Abr 23, 2009)

pizarron 1

nivel de conocimiento de la gente (cultura general) deficiente
nivel de especialización de la gente demasiado elevado

Pizarron 2

programas de educación general que sean relevantes al estudiante y le den cultura general
capacitacion en varias materias a la vez, ok, una especialización y dos generalismos por llamarlos de una forma.

¿le atiné a lo que querias?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

no disculpa.
es una linea muy precisa, y si me la siguen veran a que se llega.

en el pizarron 1 va lo que es obvio y todos sabemos que esta mal, y a pesar de eso se hace.

en el pizarron 2 se pone lo contrario , que "idealmente " seria lo correcto.
aunque de buenas a primeras uno diria que "es imposiblke realizarlo, pero si uno lo piensa un poco mas se vera que no es imposible, todo lo contrario es sencillo.

les parece bien esto :

pizzarron 1: (mal hecho) 
1--- mucho poder en pocos 
2--- perpetuarse en el poder 
3--- familia en el poder en vez de los mas capacess 
4---gente qu eno sabe 
5--- que quienes manejan la politica hagan mucha $$$$$ 



pizarron 2: (lo opuesto al 1) 
1--- poder distribuido en muchos 
2 .---imposibilidad de perpetuarse 
3---los mas capaces seran los que se ocupen 
4 .--- si , ews la anterior 
5--- que quienes se ocupan de el pais no ganen $$ 

y pasamos a ver si es realizable


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 23, 2009)

Sigo sin entender a donde quieres llegar....  no podrias poner otro ejemplo similar?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2009)

es qu ees el ejemplo preciso, es lo que es.

a que quiero llegar ?
si vemso que nuestro sistema de organizacion social, y me refiero a nivel mundial y a nivel de todos los sistemas politicos falla, o adolece de fallas tremendas.
queria analizar si es por una imposibilidad real o por una "modorra" o conveniencia de los que les conviene.

mucho tiempo me dio vueltas en la cabeza.
siempre pense ( y siempre te dicen )  que esto :

pizarron 2: (lo opuesto al 1) 
*1--- poder distribuido en muchos *
2 .---imposibilidad de perpetuarse 
3---los mas capaces seran los que se ocupen 
4 .--- si , es la anterior 
*5--- que quienes se ocupan de el pais no ganen $$* 

es imposible , com haces ?
por eso les digo, si ven mas cosas para poner en lo que seria el pizarron 2 ponganlo .

a ver si es posible  o no .


----------



## Guest (Abr 24, 2009)

.

hay "algun" moderador de este foro que creo le queda demasiado grande esa responsabilidad,
los moderadores deberian ser elegidos por los foristas.


.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 24, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> .
> 
> hay "algun" moderador de este foro que creo le queda demasiado grande esa responsabilidad,
> los moderadores deberian ser elegidos por los foristas.
> ...



No entiendo tu comentario, acaso esta discusión esta fuera de las normas?

Si Fernando quiere botar corriente y/o filosofar sobre su vida o su entorno no hay ningún problema, siempre y cuando se ajuste a las políticas de participación.


----------



## Guest (Abr 24, 2009)

.

andres, no me referia a las opiniones de fernandob, que a pesar de no pensar igual que el me cae bien,

quise ampliar al foro el tema de fernandob ("Solucion de un viejo problema de organizacion"), trasladar ese tema al foro, por que no?

y andres, como soy de hablar de frente, sin dar vueltas,  te comento que me referia a electrodan, no lo creo a la altura de este foro !

.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 24, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> ...y andres, como soy de hablar de frente, sin dar vueltas,  te comento que me referia a electrodan, no lo creo a la altura de este foro !



Dale el beneficio de la duda, todavia no se ha estrenado como Moderador.

Te extracto este párrafo que esta en nuestro Manual del Moderador:



> Los moderadores, como personas individuales que son, pueden dar su opinión y debatir en el foro, pero deben evitar completamente entrar las polémicas absurdas con otros usuarios. No se puede participar en discusiones mostrando una actitud desafiante o irrespetuosa. Para el resto de usuarios, el Moderador es una autoridad y como tal, un ejemplo a seguir. Si se opina enérgicamente en sectores donde uno no sea Moderador, siempre que lo haga con respeto estará permitido pero si se usa esa misma actitud para ejercer su Moderación seguramente se entenderá como prepotencia o autoritarismo y no se tardará en tener problemas. Todos tenemos malos días pero si la actitud se repite, se procederá a advertir primeramente y si no hay cambios retirar del cargo al Moderador.



Si observas que un moderador esta en contravía con este lineamiento, solo debes reportarlo. Mientras tanto, no de predispongas.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Abr 24, 2009)

.


OK


.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Que chocante!  Ya de primera me están criticando!
Este mosqueo es por que te puse: "que mierda es eso?", no? *Eso solo fue porque vi un post fuera de tema (publicaste sobre política en un post de futbol), nada mas*. No tengo ningún problema con "La Internacional", ni contigo ni nadie de este foro.
Si te ofendí a vos o alguien mas de alguna manera, te pido disculpas y que me muestres por que, para poder corregirlo e impedir que se de de nuevo esa situación.
Saludos. Disculpa si te herí u ofendí. Me gustaría que dijeras por que no me crees a la altura de Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## Guest (Abr 27, 2009)

.

con relacion al post en mension ("como le dicen a river") aclare; "... el mensaje Nº23 de este tema fue en respuesta al mensaje Nº17 de fernandob que al editar fernandob ese mensaje 17 ahora no se comprende el sentido de mi mensaje 23, "

el mensaje en cuestion si bien no respondia al tema, si lo hacia a un forista,

me parecio desmedida la respuesta de un moderador.

.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2009)

sabes que pasa enca.
hay muchos moderadores nuevos.
deben ser buena gente.
no soy de prestar atensión a los nombres, de a poco algunso se me van fijando como gente a quienes aprecio y me gustaria conocer, algunso estan lejos, sino trataria.
san cacho por ejemplo lo tengo en aprecio y veo que es moderador.
(san ....para mi    )

el tema es que , *me parece* que han creido que esto de ser moderadores es un avance.
un premio en el foro.
una medalla y algo que los pone en un lugar especial.
y no lo digo con mal ni nada, de verdad .
creo que lo ven como un premio y deben sentirse orgullosos y seguro que los puso contentos serlo . .

*pero................*
quizas por falta de experiencia no han caido en que , al tener ese titulo no ganan , en verdad pierden.

yo ni loco quisiera ser moderador, por que dejaria de entrar cuando se me canta.
me deberia cuidar muchisimo antes de escribir algo.

*en fin, veran con el tiempo que ser moderador no les da derechos ni nada, todo lo contrario, les da responsabilidades y muchas y les quita libertades que tenian cuando eran foreros, si quieren ser buenos..*

uno de los mejores moderadores que conoci en un foro casi no entraba, no se permitia charlar como uno mas ,  solo cuando hacia falta (por que el mismo grupo se automodera) y era contundente y justo.  

espero que les sirva como expèriencia.

aqui todos somos personas, con dias buenos y malos , con calenturas y buenas ondas.
un moderador, por el poder que tiene deja de ser un forero, es lamentable pero es asi.
lo que me puso enca a mi no me molesto, y encima me mando un MP para decirme que fue con buena onda, .*han habido temas que yo empece y mutaron hacia otro lado (...Je ....mira este mismo  ) .........acaso quien inicia un tema es dueño de el mismo ?????* 
pueden irse a la miercoles temas o pueden temas de miercoles mutar en cosas muy buenas.
somos gente , bichos impredecibles (diganmelo a mi , con las cosas que estoy leyendo de el tema acerca si de verdad te gusta la alectronica o el de como hacer bien las preguntas   ).............y bueno, es asi, si escribis te tenes que bancar las respuestas.
aunque apunten para el otro lado, podre quejarme , pero no puedo hacer que todos opinen como yo.

saludos 

PD: a los moderadores nuevos :
si el dia de mañana se arrepiente alguno ¿¿ andres los deja libres ?
para venir a jugar de este lado de nuevo ?
o es de por vida ?


----------



## electrodan (Abr 27, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> .
> 
> con relacion al post en mension ("como le dicen a river") aclare; "... el mensaje Nº23 de este tema fue en respuesta al mensaje Nº17 de fernandob que al editar fernandob ese mensaje 17 ahora no se comprende el sentido de mi mensaje 23, "
> 
> ...


OK. Ahora que estoy un poco mas calmado (me alarme un poco cuando vi una crítica en mi primer día de "mod"), te voy a pasar a explicar un poco la situación. Cuando yo te postie eso diciendo que estaba fuera de tema, todavía no era moderador, ni siquiera imaginaba que lo sería en el futuro (aunque parecía que ya lo fuera).
Cuando uno empieza en algo (como la electrónica, o la moderación) sin experiencia, es casi inevitable que cometa algunos errores. Pero, con el tiempo uno va adquiriendo experiencia. Incluso yo, que entré hace unos días a este grupo, ya estoy viendo como va la mano.
En cuanto a lo que dice fernandob, no creo que sea tan así. Ser moderadores te da responsabilidades, si. Pero no creo que te quite derechos. Mientras una conducta se ajuste las normas, y sea con respeto y amabilidad, la creo digna tanto de moderadores como no-moderadores. Aunque es cierto que hay que cuidar lo que uno dice como moderador, no creo que haya que dejar de participar. Bueno, ya veremos como va la cosa...
Yo por ahora solo voy a a tratar de hacer lo mejor que pueda.
PD: Creo que este foro, permite conocerse mas a uno mismo, y moderar esta comunidad creo que me dará una experiencia muy interesante.


----------

